# Playstation Network Hacked - Maybe Down Indefinitely



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 26, 2011)

http://blogs.wsj.com/japanrealtime/2011/04/26/sony-shuts-down-playstation-network-indefinitely/



> Internet gamers were frustrated last week when Sony shut down its PlayStation Network. Now, they might have reason to be worried.
> 
> On Monday, the Japanese electronics giant said it is keeping its PlayStation Network videogame service offline indefinitely following a hacking attack it now says may have compromised user’s information.
> 
> ...



Bad news for us CoD types.


----------



## cybershot (Apr 26, 2011)

Just an excuse to launch a paid for service at some point like Xbox Live.

As its funny all the hacking groups are denying it.


----------



## tommers (Apr 26, 2011)

why wouldn't they just leave it up and running while they sort out the new system?  This is doing massive damage to them.


(You shouldn't be playing CoD anyway Johnny.  It's rubbish.)


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 26, 2011)

cybershot said:


> Just an excuse to launch a paid for service at some point like Xbox Live.
> 
> As its funny all the hacking groups are denying it.



Haven't they already launched one, Playstation Plus or something?

Don't mind paying for Xbox Live myself, great service.


----------



## Sunray (Apr 26, 2011)

I think that someone has got into the system and they can't figure out how.  

Until they do, rebooting it is a pointless waste of time since they will just own it again once it restarts.


----------



## tommers (Apr 26, 2011)

Sunray said:


> I think that someone has got into the system and they can't figure out how.
> 
> Until they do, rebooting it is a pointless waste of time since they will just own it again once it restarts.



yeah, sorry I meant that if they want to introduce a paid service then why fake a hack, and take the service down?  why not just develop the paid service and then introduce it like a normal company?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 26, 2011)

tommers said:


> yeah, sorry I meant that if they want to introduce a paid service then why fake a hack, and take the service down?  why not just develop the paid service and then introduce it like a normal company?



They have."Playstation Plus".


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 26, 2011)

i didn't realise how much i was hooked on need for speed online until this weekend, it's been proper cold turkey.

also meant that i finished ac3 finally and am now contemplating buying portal 2 to fill the void


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 26, 2011)

_In a post on Reddit, the source pointed out that a custom firmware named Rebug is now available online, allowing users to gain access to Sony's trusted developer network via a normal retail machine rather than a development - or 'debug' - system. The post speculates that some Rebug users may have worked out how to employ fake credit card details to download games and other content from PSN for free._

grauniad


----------



## Sunray (Apr 26, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> _In a post on Reddit, the source pointed out that a custom firmware named Rebug is now available online, allowing users to gain access to Sony's trusted developer network via a normal retail machine rather than a development - or 'debug' - system. The post speculates that some Rebug users may have worked out how to employ fake credit card details to download games and other content from PSN for free._
> 
> grauniad


 
Hmmm, if I were Sony I doubt this would be grounds for switching the entire network off.  The odd free download could probably be stopped while its still working.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 26, 2011)

_I know you are waiting for additional information on when PlayStation Network and Qriocity services will be online. Unfortunately, I don’t have an update or timeframe to share at this point in time.

As we previously noted, this is a time intensive process and we’re working to get them back online quickly. We’ll keep you updated with information as it becomes available. We once again thank you for your patience._

Well, that's really fucking helpful eh?!


----------



## creak (Apr 26, 2011)

What's the PS fanboy v Xbox fanboy take on it? I cba to delve, presume war has broken out somewhere on the internet though


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 26, 2011)

Heh Microsoft must be LOVING this!


----------



## big eejit (Apr 26, 2011)

You can also get the latest (no) news on (the lack of) developments on twitter - http://twitter.com/#!/RabidWalker


----------



## METH LAB (Apr 26, 2011)

so this is why i havant been able to sign in to the network


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Apr 26, 2011)

Anonymous hacktivists turn attention towards Sony


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 26, 2011)

They said they were only going to attack Sony but not hurt their consumers in another statement I read...


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Apr 26, 2011)

It is a strange one was as the #op was ages ago??


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 26, 2011)

Nope think it was on the Guardian.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Apr 26, 2011)




----------



## fen_boy (Apr 26, 2011)

AKA pseudonym said:


> Anonymous hacktivists turn attention towards Sony


 
This is from a previous attack, they say they are not responsible for this current outage.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 26, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i didn't realise how much i was hooked on need for speed online until this weekend, it's been proper cold turkey.
> 
> also meant that i finished ac3 finally and am now contemplating buying portal 2 to fill the void


 
I'd never actually played the CoD Black Ops campaign before this weekend...


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Apr 26, 2011)

fen_boy said:


> This is from a previous attack, they say they are not responsible for this current outage.


You are most likely right... I haven't heard anything of it for a few weeks.. thats why Its strange


----------



## big eejit (Apr 26, 2011)

Update confirming personal data hacked. Maybe credit card info if you've bought stuff via the PSN shop. 

http://blog.eu.playstation.com/2011/04/26/psnqriocity-service-update/


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 26, 2011)

big eejit said:


> Update confirming personal data hacked. Maybe credit card info if you've bought stuff via the PSN shop.
> 
> http://blog.eu.playstation.com/2011/04/26/psnqriocity-service-update/


That's really really not very good at all is it? Neither what has occured, nor their response to it, nor the wording of this half-baked apology/explanation that goes so far towards not admitting liability that it informs very little useful information to anyone. as well as smacking of complete corporate insincerity.


----------



## big eejit (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm not impressed. They have my debit card info.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 26, 2011)

big eejit said:


> I'm not impressed. They have my debit card info.


i can't remember what my old password was (which will clearly be needed to change it as they recommend) and I don't recall which card is in the prepurchase thing, so I'll probably be checking with both bank and CC company to cancel any existing agreements tomorrow. What a fucking palaver.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 26, 2011)

ah, that's a relief, kept an acknowledgement email when i bought one of the nfs packs with user id and blanked out card details which makes life slightly easier.


----------



## starfish (Apr 26, 2011)

At least its some sort of response. This has been going on since last wednesday & theyve not been made many announcements about it. Slightly worrying though.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Apr 26, 2011)

couple of mixed reports circulating:
PlayStation Network taken down to halt piracy?

Though some #anon are bragging it is them... saying either they will let it go up tomoro or next week?

also: PlayStation Network Hacked, Information leaked 

related link:


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 26, 2011)

Heh love the geek language he used: "They think all your base are belong to us. They're wrong." I'm in lesbians with this question."


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 26, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Heh love the geek language he used: "They think all your base are belong to us. They're wrong." I'm in lesbians with this question."


 
Hmm, that always makes me wonder.....ugly lesbians or really sweet clover....

Clearly the winter PS3 console hack proved too much temptation for some...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 26, 2011)

This is really becoming a big story, utter fail on Sony's part, already seeing people saying they're going to sell their PS3's to buy a 360...


----------



## fen_boy (Apr 26, 2011)

.


----------



## RaverDrew (Apr 26, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Heh love the geek language he used: "They think all your base are belong to us. They're wrong." I'm in lesbians with this question."


 
Nice Rick-roll at the end too...

"we're never gonna give you up, we're never gonna let you down"


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 26, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> This is really becoming a big story, utter fail on Sony's part, already seeing people saying they're going to sell their PS3's to buy a 360...


 
in your dreams xbox-fanboy


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 26, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> in your dreams xbox-fanboy


 
I aint a fanboy, these are tweets and comments I've read in a few places. (for the record, again, I've never owned a device of any type made by the same company twice in a row!).


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 26, 2011)

whatever, you're probably one of these anonymous types, sent to mess up the cybersphere innit?!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 26, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> whatever, you're probably one of these anonymous types, sent to mess up the cybersphere innit?!


 
If I were do you think I'd being talking with the likes of you on here or would I be currently emptying your bank account and running up huge bills in your name?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 26, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> If I were do you think I'd being talking with the likes of you on here or would I be currently emptying your bank account and running up huge bills in your name?


_the likes of me_ indeed...you couldn't empty my bank account cos there's feck all innit tho


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 27, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> This is really becoming a big story, utter fail on Sony's part, already seeing people saying they're going to sell their PS3's to buy a 360...



My orig PS3 gave up the ghost about three weeks ago, and we got a new one about ten days ago. Had I known, I'd have gotten a 360 instead. This business really makes me lose faith in Sony and their system. 

75 million users fucked over.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 27, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> _the likes of me_ indeed...you couldn't empty my bank account cos there's feck all innit tho


 
Answered your own point there I believe.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 27, 2011)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> My orig PS3 gave up the ghost about three weeks ago, and we got a new one about ten days ago. Had I known, I'd have gotten a 360 instead. This business really makes me lose faith in Sony and their system.
> 
> 75 million users fucked over.


 
You could probably sell it and have enough to buy a xbox and games tbh...


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 27, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I aint a fanboy, these are tweets and comments I've read in a few places. (for the record, again, I've never owned a device of any type made by the same company twice in a row!).


 


Kid_Eternity said:


> You could probably sell it and have enough to buy a xbox and games tbh...


ahem


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 27, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> You could probably sell it and have enough to buy a xbox and games tbh...


 
Not sure if anyone would buy it at the moment.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 27, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> ahem


 
Let's be honest no self respecting xbox or ps3 owner is going to sell their machine to buy a wii!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 27, 2011)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Not sure if anyone would buy it at the moment.


 
You ain't gonna get a good price for it the longer this story runs.


----------



## Sunray (Apr 27, 2011)

Its crazy to imagine that the passwords were kept plain text.

Passwords have been kept one way encrypted since technology year dot.


----------



## grit (Apr 27, 2011)

sounds like this is punishment for Sony's treatment of Geohot.


----------



## fen_boy (Apr 27, 2011)

Sunray said:


> Its crazy to imagine that the passwords were kept plain text.



Is that actually the case? I've not seen that confirmed as yet.


----------



## pk (Apr 27, 2011)

grit said:


> sounds like this is punishment for Sony's treatment of Geohot.


 
It probably is. But it wasn't Anonymous, for a change. The lack of "we told you so" videos is telling, for starters.


----------



## fen_boy (Apr 27, 2011)

Cancelled my card and changed passwords on any sites on which I use the same as PSN, just in case.


----------



## big eejit (Apr 27, 2011)

Just cancelled my debit card. 5 working days until I get a replacement. Thanks for that Sony.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 27, 2011)

Seeing the same as above as status updates from friends, Sony have fucked a lot of people off here.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 27, 2011)

Card cancelled and passwords changed. Stupid bloody Sony.


----------



## editor (Apr 27, 2011)

Guardian's run a helpful piece:

What can I do about the PlayStation Network hack?
How to respond if you think your personal data or credit card details have been compromised by the Sony PlayStation security breach
http://www.guardian.co.uk/money/2011/apr/27/sony-playstation-network-hack


----------



## spitfire (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks Editor, that reminded me about my Amazon account. That could have been nasty.


----------



## Coffee (Apr 27, 2011)

grit said:


> sounds like this is punishment for Sony's treatment of Geohot.


 
How is me been unable to online game punishment for Sony? Doupt i can expect compensation for not using a free service, just glad i didnt give em any card details. Xx


----------



## grit (Apr 27, 2011)

Coffee said:


> How is me been unable to online game punishment for Sony? Doupt i can expect compensation for not using a free service, just glad i didnt give em any card details. Xx


 
You dont see how the current situation could be considered punishment, really?

Stop and think about it, Sony has just been made a fool of for all the world to see.


----------



## editor (Apr 27, 2011)

Sony has been roundly humiliated here and lost a ton of goodwill forever and, quite probably, millions of users too.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 27, 2011)

grit said:


> You dont see how the current situation could be considered punishment, really?
> 
> Stop and think about it, Sony has just been made a fool of for all the world to see.


 
Yup and Microsoft are already talking up how great xbox live is right on cue...


----------



## grit (Apr 27, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yup and Microsoft are already talking up how great xbox live is right on cue...


 
Yeah MS's card that they can play here is that all of their fuck ups have been caused by themselves (i.e RROD) rather than a malicious attack.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Apr 27, 2011)

big eejit said:


> Update confirming personal data hacked. Maybe credit card info if you've bought stuff via the PSN shop.
> 
> http://blog.eu.playstation.com/2011/04/26/psnqriocity-service-update/


 
yep, there was a note on my banking website today, not bothered though, no playstation or whatever here.


----------



## Coffee (Apr 27, 2011)

grit said:


> Stop and think about it, Sony has just been made a fool of for all the world to see.



True Sony has been made to look foolish. But its the end users, ie us, that Will miss out. And possably be victims of id fraud. I Often go for weeks on end without turning on the Ps3 but ive just bought a 40 in hdtv just to bring out the best in online gaming and so far have been able to use it. So just sour grapes from me. Xx


----------



## grit (Apr 27, 2011)

Coffee said:


> True Sony has been made to look foolish. But its the end users, ie us, that Will miss out. And possably be victims of id fraud. I Often go for weeks on end without turning on the Ps3 but ive just bought a 40 in hdtv just to bring out the best in online gaming and so far have been able to use it. So just sour grapes from me. Xx


 
Right, it comes dowm to unhappy customers = less money


----------



## fen_boy (Apr 27, 2011)

editor said:


> Guardian's run a helpful piece:
> 
> What can I do about the PlayStation Network hack?
> How to respond if you think your personal data or credit card details have been compromised by the Sony PlayStation security breach
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/money/2011/apr/27/sony-playstation-network-hack



Do not try to get a credit report from Equifax, use one of the other ones. My Equifax experience has been terrible.


----------



## Coffee (Apr 27, 2011)

Do see your point grit and im sure sony will suffer for their  incompetence in the future. 

But for today,  unhappy customers = unhappy customers. ( i want to play online and cant). Xx


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 27, 2011)

I asked Microsoft via their support team on Twitter about whether Xbox live was ok and got this reply:



> There's no need to worry at this time, as we have (always had) teams working 24/7 to ensure Network Security and uptime.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 27, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I asked Microsoft via their support team on Twitter about whether Xbox live was ok and got this reply:



Glad I pay my £40 now. Six days without Halo Reach would be unimaginable!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 27, 2011)

mwgdrwg said:


> Glad I pay my £40 now. Six days without Halo Reach would be unimaginable!


 
Well without wanting to get into a format thing (because I don't think it's helpful here and is a bit of a derail) one of the reasons I've alway been happy to pay for XBL because it means that money is going into things like this, and the profit motive means that they know if they fuck up they're held to a higher standard in terms of their response. Put simply all those flame baits I've had thrown at me over the years about PSN being 'free' look a little hollow now.


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 27, 2011)

So, who's winning the xbox vs playstation 3 argument now then, chaps?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 27, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Well without wanting to get into a format thing (because I don't think it's helpful here and is a bit of a derail) one of the reasons I've alway been happy to pay for XBL because it means that money is going into things like this, and the profit motive means that they know if they fuck up they're held to a higher standard in terms of their response. Put simply all those flame baits I've had thrown at me over the years about PSN being 'free' look a little hollow now.



I'm gutted for PS3 users to be honest, a lot of my friends have them and I fancy one myself at some point (FFXIV). But the likes of Jack Tretton, I don't feel sorry for that knob.

e.g. http://www.metro.co.uk/tech/games/860537-sony-america-boss-trolls-nintendo-and-microsoft-for-lols


----------



## mattie (Apr 27, 2011)

So, in a 'competition' between 2 or 3 systems, MS aren't the ones suffering from security problems?  That must be a strange feeling for them.

Sony have dropped quite a large bollock here.


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 27, 2011)

I'd be massively fucked off if I could not play online, free service or not. If I buy a PS3 and am tied to playing online through their service, then I expect it to work. I'd be voting with my feet and buying a 360 if I did not already have one!


----------



## mattie (Apr 27, 2011)

mwgdrwg said:


> I'm gutted for PS3 users to be honest, a lot of my friends have them and I fancy one myself at some point (FFXIV). But the likes of Jack Tretton, I don't feel sorry for that knob.
> 
> e.g. http://www.metro.co.uk/tech/games/860537-sony-america-boss-trolls-nintendo-and-microsoft-for-lols


 
I've got a PS3 and I'm only really fussed because my credit card details might be out on the loose and I can't get my lovefilm streaming app to work.

I always thought a PS3 was for your more recreational gamer, my view of it is as a games console within a media centre/bluray player, and the 360 for your more involved gamer.  Certainly, that's the only way I got the missus to agree to me forking out for one.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 27, 2011)

Citizen66 said:


> So, who's winning the xbox vs playstation 3 argument now then, chaps?


 
No one if this shit happens on the xbox too...



mwgdrwg said:


> I'm gutted for PS3 users to be honest, a lot of my friends have them and I fancy one myself at some point (FFXIV). But the likes of Jack Tretton, I don't feel sorry for that knob.
> 
> e.g. http://www.metro.co.uk/tech/games/860537-sony-america-boss-trolls-nintendo-and-microsoft-for-lols


 
Indeed, I know gamers who are PS3 owning only, it's a shit state of affairs to be in but this is why I have no loyalty to any corporation...


----------



## cybershot (Apr 27, 2011)

Xbox Live is reliable, but I still think £40 for what most people use it for (playing mates online) is a right royal rip off. thankfully there was an offer on my dash to renew for £23.99. I would have been most peeved at having to pay £40, and would quite happily have grabbed as many 48 hour codes as I could until I was in a situation where I had to renew.

Even the online e-mail ones are about £35 now. Personally I think £25 would be a very fair price to pay, or they need to start introducing tiers of membership, because I really don't give a crap about Zune, facebook, twitter, movies, sky etc on my xbox. I just want to play games.


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 27, 2011)

And what a shite selection of films they have on there. Worse than Sky movies, and that takes some doing.


----------



## Yata (Apr 27, 2011)

This must be like 9/11 for PS3 owners. I'm loving the conspiracy theories and as a PC gamer who always used to buy Nintendo (Xbox after the Wii came out, fuck that) I'd love them to be true. Revenge on Anonymous for embarrassing them over the GeoHot thing? They should be thankful people have always pirated their games, it's probably 1 of only 2 reasons the Playstation even made it to number 3 (the other one being Final Fantasy).


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 27, 2011)

cybershot said:


> Xbox Live is reliable, but I still think £40 for what most people use it for (playing mates online) is a right royal rip off. thankfully there was an offer on my dash to renew for £23.99. I would have been most peeved at having to pay £40, and would quite happily have grabbed as many 48 hour codes as I could until I was in a situation where I had to renew.
> 
> Even the online e-mail ones are about £35 now. Personally I think £25 would be a very fair price to pay, or they need to start introducing tiers of membership, because I really don't give a crap about Zune, facebook, twitter, movies, sky etc on my xbox. I just want to play games.


 
I don't know anyone that pays full wack...but anyway even 40 quid a year is £3.33 a month or 83 pence a week!

So for just over 10 pence a day I get a great service.

E2a: totally with you on the movie thing though, they'd rake it in if they sorted that. But I reckon that's as much to do with the studios as MS tbh...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 27, 2011)

Yata said:


> This must be like 9/11 for PS3 owners. I'm loving the conspiracy theories and as a PC gamer who always used to buy Nintendo (Xbox after the Wii came out, fuck that) I'd love them to be true. Revenge on Anonymous for embarrassing them over the GeoHot thing? They should be thankful people have always pirated their games, it's probably 1 of only 2 reasons the Playstation even made it to number 3 (the other one being Final Fantasy).


 
I don't know, Sony were a master at marketing the first one, the second one had DVD which was a big selling point and they had games like GTA which boosted up take no doubt. Playstation has created modern console gaming as we know it in a lot of ways. If Nintendo had their way we'd still be playing 2d platformers with cutesy characters.


----------



## stupid kid (Apr 27, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> If Nintendo had their way we'd still be playing 2d platformers with cutesy characters.


 
If only


----------



## Yata (Apr 27, 2011)

Everything that is now bog standard in a control pad (rumble, memory card in back, analog+4 key digital etc etc) was made by Nintendo. Playstation have been living off Nintendo inventions since the start !

Plus the CEO of Nintendo told Microsoft to suck his "tiny yellow balls" when they offered to buy Nintendo out when they weren't doing too well, so Nintendo wins! KABOOM !

Anyway... http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2011-04-27-sony-online-reacts-to-psn-identity-theft


----------



## tommers (Apr 27, 2011)

stupid kid said:


> If only




Squirrels in flying goggles.


----------



## XR75 (Apr 27, 2011)

Yata said:


> Everything that is now bog standard in a control pad (rumble, memory card in back, analog+4 key digital etc etc) was made by Nintendo. Playstation have been living off Nintendo inventions since the start !


 
I would wager that plenty of those were already used in gaming but not made popular until Nintendo made them a main feature.


ps, I'm finding this whole hacking siutation hilarious and a good wake up call for dopey gamers.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 27, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I don't know anyone that pays full wack...but anyway even 40 quid a year is £3.33 a month or 83 pence a week!
> 
> So for just over 10 pence a day I get a great service.
> 
> E2a: totally with you on the movie thing though, they'd rake it in if they sorted that. But I reckon that's as much to do with the studios as MS tbh...


Out of interest, how do you pay for xbox live? do they have a similar online CC thingie? cos if so, one would imagine that the potential for a similar occurence is there, so you might be wise to take some precautionary steps, insofar as not retaining payment details etc. Someone said earlier on about how fucking useless it is that Sony doesn't appear to have kept much of this data encrypted (as you would expect), so I don't think you can rely on these fuckers in any way, shape or form tbh.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Apr 27, 2011)

Complete IRC chat of PlayStation Network hacker


----------



## fishfinger (Apr 27, 2011)

Yata said:


> Plus the CEO of Nintendo told Microsoft to suck his "tiny yellow balls" when they offered to buy Nintendo out when they weren't doing too well, so Nintendo wins! KABOOM !


 
That is complete bollocks


----------



## grit (Apr 27, 2011)

AKA pseudonym said:


> Complete IRC chat of PlayStation Network hacker


 
Very interesting post, thanks.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 27, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Out of interest, how do you pay for xbox live? do they have a similar online CC thingie? cos if so, one would imagine that the potential for a similar occurence is there, so you might be wise to take some precautionary steps, insofar as not retaining payment details etc. Someone said earlier on about how fucking useless it is that Sony doesn't appear to have kept much of this data encrypted (as you would expect), so I don't think you can rely on these fuckers in any way, shape or form tbh.


 
What did you think my first action was upon reading this story? 

Removed credit card, changed my password (I use unique passwords for every site I'm registered with anyway).


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 27, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> What did you think my first action was upon reading this story?
> 
> Removed credit card, changed my password (I use unique passwords for every site I'm registered with anyway).


Strange innit tho, cos until something like this happens, one can often blindly trust these (apparent) utter fuckwits, simply because they display some veneer of respectability or responsibility?


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Apr 27, 2011)

Sony Sued Over PlayStation Network Hack
A class action lawsuit charges that Sony failing to protect personal information and credit card numbers of up to 77 million users....

ouch this is gonna hurt....


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 27, 2011)

AKA pseudonym said:


> Sony Sued Over PlayStation Network Hack
> A class action lawsuit charges that Sony failing to protect personal information and credit card numbers of up to 77 million users....
> 
> ouch this is gonna hurt....


that's exactly why sony have been so quiet and mealy mouthed about whats happened so far. litigation actually prevents them from fessing up and telling people what's happened and what is at stake, as they risk losing multi-millions if they do. fucking lawyers....


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 27, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Strange innit tho, cos until something like this happens, one can often blindly trust these (apparent) utter fuckwits, simply because they display some veneer of respectability or responsibility?


 
Well the profit motive is what I tend to rely on, if they want my cash they'll sort things properly because consumer confidence dropping can erode a brand like cancer...


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 27, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Well the profit motive is what I tend to rely on, if they want my cash they'll sort things properly because consumer confidence dropping can erode a brand like cancer...


certainly eroded my trust in sony, not that it was particularly brilliant to start with.

still not buying a fecking xbox tho


----------



## fen_boy (Apr 28, 2011)

Sunray said:


> Its crazy to imagine that the passwords were kept plain text.
> 
> Passwords have been kept one way encrypted since technology year dot.



Seems they were stored in plain text http://blog.eu.playstation.com/2011/04/28/playstation-network-and-qriocity-outage-faq/




			
				Sony said:
			
		

> Q: Was my personal data encrypted?
> A: All of the data was protected, and access was restricted both physically and through the perimeter and security of the network. The entire credit card table was encrypted and we have no evidence that credit card data was taken. The personal data table, which is a separate data set, was not encrypted, but was, of course, behind a very sophisticated security system that was breached in a malicious attack.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 28, 2011)

I just had SPAM - apparently from Sony PSN warning me about possible phishing emails, but I've never knowingly operated a games console of any kind.

I'm guessing it may itself be a phishing email.


----------



## METH LAB (Apr 28, 2011)

i dont think i ever used credit card for the psn... just them £20 wallet boosters you can buy in the shops... thats my paranoia paying off then init 

Still they have got my address though the pesky hackers.


----------



## METH LAB (Apr 28, 2011)

is it still down then the PSN?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 28, 2011)

Sony say some services will be back up in the next 6 days...


----------



## METH LAB (Apr 28, 2011)

i wonder why they were hacked in the first place...just hackers being a pain? or some serious credit card theft?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 29, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Sony say some services will be back up in the next 6 days...


can't say am holding my breath tbh...


----------



## Corax (Apr 30, 2011)

PlayStation Network: hackers claim to have 2.2m credit cards


----------



## miss minnie (May 2, 2011)

All Sony servers taken offline in the last half hour.


----------



## starfish (May 2, 2011)

So, were going to get some free downloads & 30 days free on Playstation Plus whenever they get the network back up & running, maybe.

http://www.joystiq.com/2011/05/01/psn-outage-plus-qriocity-free/


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 2, 2011)

Seems unlikely, but it would be funny if it was found they were now one huge botnet.



> The most dire scenario is that attackers gained, or tried to gain, control of the part of Sony's network that issues updates for the PlayStation 3. If that were to happen, the attackers could use the private key uncovered late last year by the fail0verflow hacker collective, and independently published around the same time by jailbreaker George Hotz, to sign malicious firmware updates offered to tens of millions of console owners.
> 
> In 2008, researchers effectively created their own rogue certificate authority by harnessing the massive computing power of just 200 PS3s to find so-called collisions in MD5, a cryptographic hash algorithm with known weaknesses. With an army of literally millions of zombie PS3s under their control, hackers would own a supercomputer at par or superior to those possessed by most nation states, and they wouldn't even have to foot the power bill.
> 
> “It's really scary,” said Marsh Ray, a researcher and software developer at two-factor authentication service PhoneFactor, who fleshed out the doomsday scenario more thoroughly on Monday. “It's justification for Sony freaking out. They could lose control of their whole PS3 network.”


----------



## sim667 (May 3, 2011)

It seems Sony have admitted to a further hack of an outdated database of 25mil details. It predates the 77mil one and from what I can gather they tried to keep it quiet.

Read it on the BBC news today but can't post a link as I'm on me phone.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 3, 2011)

Yes, that's what they were saying on radio this morning. What a complete cock-up, their reputation is in tatters.


----------



## miss minnie (May 3, 2011)

BBC: Sony warns of almost 25 million extra user detail theft

CUSTOMER SERVICE NOTIFICATION


----------



## Utopia (May 3, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Yes, that's what they were saying on radio this morning. What a complete cock-up, their reputation is in tatters.


 
Hardly in "tatters", all they've done is greatly underestimate the abilities of modern hackers, bit of a wake up call and nothing more, no actual credit card fraud has been linked to the PSN breach so far, I won't be jumping ship and look forward to what Sony will now offer us as compensation.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 3, 2011)

Utopia said:


> Hardly in "tatters", all they've done is greatly underestimate the abilities of modern hackers, bit of a wake up call and nothing more, no actual credit card fraud has been linked to the PSN breach so far, I won't be jumping ship and look forward to what Sony will now offer us as compensation.


So letting someone get access to name, address, DOB, CC/DC details, log-in and password, email address and possibly other security information is no big deal? Wake up call my arse, this is a major corporation who have made a major fuck-up and I'm certainly reconsidering my use and abuse of sony products as a result.


----------



## Utopia (May 3, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> So letting someone get access to name, address, DOB, CC/DC details, log-in and password, email address and possibly other security information is no big deal? Wake up call my arse, this is a major corporation who have made a major fuck-up and I'm certainly reconsidering my use and abuse of sony products as a result.


 
Credit/debit Card details were encrypted don't forget, all the other info is freely available from Facebook/social network/dating/shopping sites, don't see what the big deal is personally, calm down dear!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 3, 2011)

Utopia said:


> Credit/debit Card details were encrypted don't forget, all the other info is freely available from Facebook/social network/dating/shopping sites, don't see what the big deal is personally, calm down dear!


Encrypted? You sure? The information I have seen suggests exactly the opposite i.e. all this information was simply stored with no encryption whatsoever.


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 3, 2011)

Same...I've heard it wasn't encrypted. It was plaintext, hashed at most.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 3, 2011)

Yup it wasn't encrypted. I know PS3 owners who have canceled their credit cards associated with their PSN account due to this...


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 3, 2011)

Reading about old databases being hacked into to....I had my PS2 online way back in the day. So very annoyed that my data has been stolen too.


----------



## fen_boy (May 3, 2011)

Credit Card info was encrypted. The rest, including passwords, wasn't


----------



## sim667 (May 3, 2011)

I wonder if this affects any login details i've used on me blu ray player??


----------



## Dan U (May 3, 2011)

sim667 said:


> I wonder if this affects any login details i've used on me blu ray player??


 
The qirocity online film player I use via my Sony bluray says yes.

Has been down for ages too


----------



## Utopia (May 4, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yup it wasn't encrypted. I know PS3 owners who have canceled their credit cards associated with their PSN account due to this...


 


mwgdrwg said:


> Same...I've heard it wasn't encrypted. It was plaintext, hashed at most.


 


Paulie Tandoori said:


> Encrypted? You sure? The information I have seen suggests exactly the opposite i.e. all this information was simply stored with no encryption whatsoever.


 
Yes it WAS encrypted - http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-13231307


----------



## miss minnie (May 4, 2011)

> The company has not revealed the type or strength of protection given to credit card information, and Graham Cluley from security firm Sophos warned that "encryption" could mean almost anything.
> 
> "Some are as weak as tissue paper, and others can take millions of years to crack," he told BBC News.
> 
> "For instance, you could have an encryption that made every 'A' a 'D', every 'B' an 'E' etc, but that would be trivial to crack."


They could also be confusing "encryption" with "hashing".  In any case, Sony clearly don't trust their "encryption" too much...


> Sony suggested that users should keep a close eye on their financial statements and alert their card issuer about any unusual transactions.


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 5, 2011)

Sony blaming Anonymous or saying Anonymous were duped:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-13288532

Lol. Sony are just asking for trouble.


----------



## kabbes (May 5, 2011)

Yes, when you have proven security issues it's always best to incur the wrath of the most proven set of hackers on the planet.


----------



## sim667 (May 5, 2011)

Dan U said:


> The qirocity online film player I use via my Sony bluray says yes.
> 
> Has been down for ages too


 
I've never used that thank god.

Can you link facebook accounts to ps3's? Ive noticed lots of my freinds facebooks spamming us atm.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 5, 2011)

mwgdrwg said:


> Sony blaming Anonymous or saying Anonymous were duped:
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-13288532
> 
> Lol. Sony are just asking for trouble.


_The online activism group Anonymous has denied insinuations by Sony that it was involved in the hacker breaches of the PlayStation Network (PSN) and Online Entertainment (SOE) systems in which between 77m and 100m personal details were stolen, and potentially as many credit card details.

The riposte was delivered in a letter published online soon after the corporation delivered a letter to US politicians in which it claimed that private investigators called in to examine the break-in had discovered a file entitled "Anonymous" and containing the words "We are Legion" - part of Anonymous's slogan._

Guardian


----------



## Utopia (May 5, 2011)

Looking at the timeline.................



2 April: Anonymous, the online activist collective, begins Operation: Sony, a series of denial of service attacks on Sony websites that it says are in defence of free speech. 

11 April: Sony announces the case has been settled out of court and that George Hotz has agreed to take down his website. 

13 April: Anonymous says it will intensify its attacks and calls for a day of protest on 16 April. “In the eyes of the law, the case is closed, for Anonymous it is just beginning… prepare for the biggest attack you have ever witnessed, Anonymous style,” it says in a video message. 

16 April: Hackers break in to Sony Online Entertainment, the firms PC gaming service and steal 25 million users’ personal details. Around 23,400 European users’ credit card or direct debit details may also have been taken. 

17 April: Hackers break in to the PlayStation Network and steal 77 million users’ personal details. 

19 April: Sony detects the PlayStation Network breach. 

20 April: Sony shuts down the PlayStation Network, publicly citing technical problems. 

26 April: Sony publicly discloses the PlayStation Network breach and says it has called in the FBI. 

1 May: Investigators discover the breach of Sony Online Entertainment and Sony shuts it down. Separately, Japanese Sony executives bow in apology for the PlayStation Network breach. 

2 May: Sony publicly discloses the Sony Online Entertainment breach. 

4 May: Kazuo Hirai, Sony’s chairman, tells a US Congressional committee that the hackers left a calling card implicating Anonymous. Investigators found a file named “Anonymous” with the motto “We are Legion. He also says the collectives denial of service attacks made it easier for the hackers to breach security. 

“Security teams were working very hard to defend against denial of service attacks, and that may have made it more difficult to detect this intrusion quickly - all perhaps by design,” Mr Hirai says. 

4 May: A press release purporting to come from Anonymous denies credit card theft but does not directly deny hacking Sony’s systems or stealing personal data. 

“We are trying to fight criminal activities by corporations and governments, not steal credit cards,” it says. 


.........Anonymous would naturally be prime suspects IMO!


----------



## editor (May 5, 2011)

Anonymous tell Sony to STFU with their accusations: http://www.wirefresh.com/anonymous-statement-sony-hacking-allegations-are-lies/


----------



## Utopia (May 5, 2011)

editor said:


> Anonymous tell Sony to STFU with their accusations: http://www.wirefresh.com/anonymous-statement-sony-hacking-allegations-are-lies/


 
Bad, sorry, really bad typo in that statement "Anunymous will continue its work in support of transparency and individual liberty"


----------



## editor (May 5, 2011)

Utopia said:


> Bad, sorry, really bad typo in that statement "Anunymous will continue its work in support of transparency and individual liberty"


Truly catastrophic.


----------



## Utopia (May 5, 2011)

editor said:


> Truly catastrophic.


 
Well I wouldn't go that far but still, spelling your own name incorrectly is a bit rubbish if you ask me.


----------



## grit (May 6, 2011)

Utopia said:


> .........Anonymous would naturally be prime suspects IMO!


 
Its not their style at all though, doesnt fit the MO.


----------



## miss minnie (May 6, 2011)

Amongst gamer friends this week... two have been promoted at work, one has a suntan and one had sex with his wife again for the first time in ages.


----------



## grit (May 7, 2011)

miss minnie said:


> Amongst gamer friends this week... two have been promoted at work, one has a suntan and one had sex with his wife again for the first time in ages.


 
I sometimes wonder what I could actually accomplish if battle.net and steam went down


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 7, 2011)

This thing just gets worse and worse for Sony, how many days now have PS3 owners not been able to play online? If xbox live goes down for a day it feels like a week given how often people play, can't imagine many gamers being happy with a week or two of downtime...


----------



## METH LAB (May 7, 2011)

whats the score with this now is it still down? the psn doesant let you change ya username so does that mean i have to make another account again? loosing all progress with my curent account?

and why did 'legion/anon' or whoever it was decide to attack sony anyway? just to proove they could or some kinda personal beef?

If sony cant handle the task of keeping sensitive data out of the hands of theives they shouldant ask for so fuckin much of it.

peace


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 7, 2011)

miss minnie said:


> Amongst gamer friends this week... two have been promoted at work, one has a suntan and one had sex with his wife again for the first time in ages.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 7, 2011)

miss minnie said:


> Amongst gamer friends this week... two have been promoted at work, one has a suntan and one had sex with his wife again for the first time in ages.


 
Wow. Ive never known any gamer who would turn down getting laid for playing!


----------



## Muad'ib (May 8, 2011)

Wish they'd just sort it out already. 

The longer I can't kill faceless peeps online, the more I want to do it for real.

I didn't realise quite how addicted I am to Black Ops...

On the plus side, my face has felt the unusual warmth of the sun for the last couple of weeks, so I guess that's a bonus.

That's the only reason they caught Dust Bin Laden, cos the SEALs had a bit of free time with no CoD to play!


----------



## Coffee (May 10, 2011)

Just read a sony statement on psn blog site, said it would be at least 3 more days before they will be back up and running. A quick google news search brought up articles that suggests the end of the month!

Sony shares are down 8%, no suprise there. X


----------



## Utopia (May 11, 2011)

grit said:


> Its not their style at all though, doesnt fit the MO.


 
Fair point, well made.


----------



## Pingu (May 11, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Wow. Ive never known any gamer who would turn down getting laid for playing!


 
noob

you will never be pro


i do actually know of a guy who didnt come out with us one day when a very hot lady was going to be present who wnated to "shag him silly" cos he had a raid in wow he didnt want to miss...

tbh its probably an evolutionary thing and may ultimately be for the best


----------



## miss minnie (May 12, 2011)

Sony's billing systems are still operational.  Money is being taken from subscriber accounts despite the product/services being suspended.


----------



## Utopia (May 15, 2011)

Finally, sounds like it'll be back up very soon - http://blog.eu.playstation.com/2011/05/15/play-on-psn-restoration-begins-now/


----------



## miss minnie (May 15, 2011)

SOE is back up now.


----------



## Coffee (May 15, 2011)

Ive just tried to log in and the machine insisted on a large os update, looked promising, tried to login after update complete and it went back to the usual unable to login screen? Maybe soon then. X


----------



## souljacker (May 15, 2011)

I've just got back on. Huge update then it made me change my password. Either that or I've just passed my ps3 over to a massive botnet.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 15, 2011)

Anyone played a game yet?


----------



## Coffee (May 15, 2011)

Sony's latest statement says, hopefully all will be up and running well by the end of the month, "hopefully". X


----------



## Utopia (May 16, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Anyone played a game yet?


 
Yep, playing FIFA, ahhhhh....its been missed!


----------



## Coffee (May 16, 2011)

Worse game ive played in a while, but black ops is back online. X


----------



## D'wards (May 17, 2011)

By way of compensation PS gamers will be able to download 2 out of Infamous, LittleBigPlanet, Wipeout HD+Fury, Dead Nation and Ratchet & CLank: Quest for Booty. 

Infamous and Wipeout for me i think


----------



## Utopia (May 17, 2011)

D'wards said:


> By way of compensation PS gamers will be able to download 2 out of Infamous, LittleBigPlanet, Wipeout HD+Fury, Dead Nation and Ratchet & CLank: Quest for Booty.
> 
> Infamous and Wipeout for me i think


 
Been after Wipeout for a while now so i'm quite happy with that, fancy a race sometime then when the PS Store is back up & running?


----------



## D'wards (May 17, 2011)

Utopia said:


> Been after Wipeout for a while now so i'm quite happy with that, fancy a race sometime then when the PS Store is back up & running?


 
Yes, yes i do

I'm Thunderponce, by the way


----------



## starfish (May 17, 2011)

Will probably go for Wipeout too, not sure which other one to get though.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 18, 2011)

souljacker said:


> I've just got back on. Huge update then it made me change my password. Either that or I've just passed my ps3 over to a massive botnet.


 
Are you saying the system is back now?


I haven't checked because we got an XBox, and I've been playing CoD on it ever since.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 18, 2011)

Yes, PSN is back up and online, had a quick burst on NFS/HP last night, was rubbish, lack of practise....


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 18, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Yes, PSN is back up and online, had a quick burst on NFS/HP last night, was rubbish, lack of practise....


 
That's good news. I don't really like the XBox controller. After all the years of ps3, I'm sort of used to it.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 18, 2011)

you're advised to do a system update (3.61 i think?) and then the password change is pretty smooth really.


----------



## Kanda (May 18, 2011)

Password page may not be available due to a new hack... Genius Sony!


----------



## baffled (May 19, 2011)

starfish said:


> Will probably go for Wipeout too, not sure which other one to get though.



If you've not played it then inFamous is well worth a go and will set you up nicely for part 2 which is coming out soon.


----------



## sim667 (May 23, 2011)

So they've let millions of users details out into the public domain, and are offering 2 old games for free download as compensation. Talking about getting off lightly.


----------



## Utopia (May 23, 2011)

sim667 said:


> So they've let millions of users details out into the public domain, and are offering 2 old games for free download as compensation. Talking about getting off lightly.


 
So what would you have considered 'fair' compensation?, personally I don't think its too bad considering the PSN is a free service afterall.


----------



## miss minnie (May 23, 2011)

They are also giving a year's free identity protection programme for those affected.

e2a:  well that is soe, not sure about psn

e2aa: actually, it looks like it applies to any customer who had details lifted.


----------



## grit (May 23, 2011)

Just curious, any ps3 owners here pissed off enough to jump ship?


----------



## Utopia (May 23, 2011)

grit said:


> Just curious, any ps3 owners here pissed off enough to jump ship?


 
Nope, not me.  

But then to be honest the only reason I don't bother with an Xbox is due to the fact that controllers feel like i've got a small tug boat in my hands, they're massive in comparision.....that and that they charge to use Xbox live, oh & brand loyalty of course!


----------



## electroplated (May 23, 2011)

The Playstation store seems to be offline - how can I get my free games? Anyone managed to access them yet?


----------



## Utopia (May 23, 2011)

electroplated said:


> The Playstation store seems to be offline - how can I get my free games? Anyone managed to access them yet?


 
Think the store is still unavailable globally, unless i'm mistaken, I heard it was due to be back up again by the 31st.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (May 23, 2011)

Utopia said:


> Think the store is still unavailable globally, unless i'm mistaken, I heard it was due to be back up again by the 31st.


 
unlikely as they have had a significant number of other sites hacked to fuckery too.  Both the german and spainish sites were killed off over the weekend...

Basically, at the present time it looks like sony are not able to maintain any decent safe web presence and seem to be fire fighting all over the shop...

I'm beginning to think this must have been lead by a rival company to kill off their network really...


----------



## Utopia (May 23, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> Both the german and spainish sites were killed off over the weekend...
> 
> 
> 
> > Were they really?, I hadn't heard about that.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 23, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> you're advised to do a system update (3.61 i think?) and then the password change is pretty smooth really.


 


Kanda said:


> Password page may not be available due to a new hack... Genius Sony!


 
We have updated to version 3.61, Mr. QofG's was able to change his password but because I have never activated my account from the email address I am using (due to previous PS3 fuckwittery and hacking of my account) I keep being told I have to do it via a website which seems to be constantly being updated


----------



## Utopia (May 31, 2011)

Thw PSN Store will be back up 'this week' apparently - http://bit.ly/lKmpR8


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (May 31, 2011)

restoration package to be provided which will supposedly include 2 free games and some additional free trials of services.

However if like me and many other PSNplus members you were cut off for 2 months of a 12 month contract and are also beta testers then we get Sweet FA... 

Thanks sony... really thanks...


----------



## Utopia (Jun 2, 2011)

PSN Store back in Euroland apparently, anyone able to confirm????


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 2, 2011)

yep, grauniad carrying report

_Sony's PlayStation Store has limped back to life in Europe and the US six weeks after the devastating hacker attack that hit more than 100 million gamers.

The Japanese electronics giant confirmed on Thursday that it has restored access to the PlayStation Store in all markets except Hong Kong, South Korea and Japan_


----------



## miss minnie (Jun 2, 2011)

Breaking News:  Sony network attacked again


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 2, 2011)

You've gotta be kidding me...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 3, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> You've gotta be kidding me...


 
sonypcitures.com not the psn...


----------



## Utopia (Jun 3, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> sonypcitures.com not the psn...


 
This thread relates to the PSN.....stop worrying peeps!!! 

Update from twitter  - PlayStationEU PlayStation Blog EU
Update on the Welcome Back offer content: it is in the final stages of testing and will be available to download very soon.

So....the free games will be available soon!


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 3, 2011)

Utopia said:


> This thread relates to the PSN.....stop worrying peeps!!!



you wanna learn to read son?

the hack was on sonypictures.com not psn as I said hence it's not another hack on psn therefore the clarification after the previous sony have been hacked again comments was clearly indicating it was nothing to worry about... 



Utopia said:


> So....the free games will be available soon!


 
free games we all already have and don't get a choice in....

FFS.....

they'd have been more sensible to put £100 in each user account and £150 for each psnplus account wallet as this would have allowed people to download whatever games they wanted and they'd have been able to mark down the amounts from the wallets as pre tax losses which they'd then get back as profit when it was eventually spent again in the store.

But giving away 2 and 3 year old games and an additional 60 days isn't compensation.  It's another sign of contempt for the users.


----------



## souljacker (Jun 3, 2011)

I managed to get on to the store last night, then it hung for ages and then kicked me out of PSN completely. I wanna play Wipeout!

Anyone know what Infamous and Dead Nation are like?


----------



## Utopia (Jun 3, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> you wanna learn to read son?
> 
> the hack was on sonypictures.com not psn as I said hence it's not another hack on psn therefore the clarification after the previous sony have been hacked again comments was clearly indicating it was nothing to worry about...
> 
> ...



Yes I can read father 

Sorry about that, thought it was you who original posted about Sony pictures, I stand corrected.

"Free games 'we' already have".......well I don't have any of them actually(used to have LBP) as i'm sure thats the same for quite a lot of people, and i've been after Wipeout since I got a PS3 so for that i'm happy.

PSN is a FREE service..........so the compensation would always have been relative to that fact, which, taking that into consideration what Sony are doing is quite generous in a way. 

Chill out dude.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 3, 2011)

Utopia said:


> Yes I can read father, hows your spelling?
> 
> "Free games 'we' already have".......well I don't have any of them actually(used to have LBP) as i'm sure thats the same for quite a lot of people, and i've been after Wipeout since I got a PS3 so for that i'm happy.
> 
> ...


 again with the totally failing to read 


PNSplus you massive cockwit, isn't a free service...

contractually they are obliged to provide back any full days missing with another full day. it's been down for slightly over 60 days so we are entitled to 60 days (actually it's closer to 64 days) of additional plus account because that's what we've lost.

So again no compensation.


As for the PSN.

Sorry I think the DPA is quite clear unlimited damages for exposure of ones private data by a corporate entity this would include additional or combined fines for:

Failing to correct secure a users information.
providing information to a 3rd party without consent
failing to notify a user within a timely fashion of any breach

It's about 5 to 10 grand for each of those contraventions then we get to the really juicy stuff.  

See sony have all along stated that they don't think the payment card details have been compromised as they were on an encrypted database so they don't think they've done anything wrong.

Except of course this fails to take into account if a person has the username and password for the account they also have access to the users payment details.  They don't need to hack an encrypted database when they've got front door keys... 

So failing to maintain payment records in a secure fashion and to allow payment details to be accessed is not only a DPA issue, it's a criminal offense and also has the potential for unlimited fines/compensation claims.

Then you have the loss of use distress inconvenience of having to stop your bank/credit/debit cards the delay in notification which further caused delays in being able to recover any missing moneys as the banks usually don't refund anything until the card is reported stolen or compromised... 

failure to maintain adequate payment systems security.

And a few dozen DPA issues with the user data being shipped outside the EU...

So yes the PSN is a free service but compared to the shitstorm which may well rain down on them they'd do well to offer a better and significantly so compensation package. 

otherwise each user will rinse it for what it's worth and then sue anyways....  

so over all

I have to say it's a lot easier to calm down if massive cockwits don't think their 2 1/2p worth of comment has to be said at all times particularly when the information which proves them wrong is contained in the post they then quote, but have totally failed to read...


----------



## Utopia (Jun 3, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> again with the totally failing to read
> 
> 
> PNSplus you massive cockwit, isn't a free service...
> ...


 
...and breathe.


----------



## Utopia (Jun 4, 2011)

Welcome back pack is now live - http://blog.us.playstation.com/2011/06/03/welcome-back/

Free Games!!!


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 4, 2011)

still can't get in...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 4, 2011)

Utopia said:


> Welcome back pack is now live - http://blog.us.playstation.com/2011/06/03/welcome-back/
> 
> Free Games!!!


 
that's the yank pack not the uk pack...


----------



## Utopia (Jun 5, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> that's the yank pack not the uk pack...


----------



## starfish (Jun 6, 2011)

Theyre really making it difficult to get the free games. Havent been able to get them through the normal way of getting into the PlayStation store but have found a back door for them in case anyone else hasnt found it.
On the XMB, goto Account Management > Transaction Management > Services List > PSN Network Promos > PS3 Free Games >Select Content et voila.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 6, 2011)

it's been easy but long-winded for me, going for dead nation and infamous, first is just loading on latest update and second still on the d/l, 90 minutes in.


----------



## souljacker (Jun 6, 2011)

I downloaded Wipeout last night and it all worked fine. I'm not sure what else to get though. I'm leaning towards Little Big Planet, but I really want to play infamous too.


----------



## starfish (Jun 6, 2011)

Maybe ive been going on at busy/peak times then but ive not been able to access the Welcome Back Pack since it came back on friday.


----------



## Utopia (Jun 7, 2011)

souljacker said:


> I downloaded Wipeout last night and it all worked fine. I'm not sure what else to get though. I'm leaning towards Little Big Planet, but I really want to play infamous too.


 
Whats your PSN name?, i'll look at setting up a U75 Wipeout online race!!


----------



## Utopia (Jun 7, 2011)

.


----------



## electroplated (Jun 7, 2011)

ive got wipeout so far and not sure about the 2nd choice - count me in for some U75 wipeout action - username is electr0plated


----------



## baffled (Jun 7, 2011)

Don't forget that if you enable your psn+ trial you can also get Burnout Paradise (will only be playable after the 30 days if you continue subscribing to psn+), be warned that apparently the patches have to be downloaded after you have installed the game and are supposed to be quite big themselves.

Also if anybody had previously signed up for US/Japanese accounts you can supposedly grab another 2 freebies using those accounts


----------



## souljacker (Jun 8, 2011)

Utopia said:


> Whats your PSN name?, i'll look at setting up a U75 Wipeout online race!!



johnwark78


----------



## starfish (Jun 8, 2011)

baffled said:


> Don't forget that if you enable your psn+ trial you can also get Burnout Paradise (will only be playable after the 30 days if you continue subscribing to psn+), be warned that apparently the patches have to be downloaded after you have installed the game and are supposed to be quite big themselves.


 
I did this, took 4+ hours i think to d/l all the updates for it.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jun 12, 2011)

Spain: Anonymous takes down National Police website



> Saturday the infamous, international Internet hactivist collective known as Anonymous launched a successful DDoS attack against the Spanish National Police website. The attack is a direct response to the Friday arrests of three individuals alleged to be associated with acts of cyber civil disobedience attributed to Anonymous.
> 
> Operation Policia (#OpPolicia) is the name for the successful DDoS (distributed denial of service) attack that paralyzed the Official National Police website (Página Oficial del Cuerpo Nacional de Policíawww.policia.es) for hours on Saturday, making it inaccessible to visitors. The DDoS attack is a protest tactic often deployed by Anonymous.
> 
> ...


----------



## Utopia (Jun 13, 2011)

electroplated said:


> ive got wipeout so far and not sure about the 2nd choice - count me in for some U75 wipeout action - username is electr0plated


 
Cool, I'll send you a request, so thats x4 of us so far, myself, Thunderponce(d'wards), souljacker(johnwark78) and Electroplated(Electr0plated)....anymore?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 13, 2011)

Utopia said:


> Cool, I'll send you a request, so thats x4 of us so far, myself, Thunderponce(d'wards), souljacker(johnwark78) and Electroplated(Electr0plated)....anymore?


 
try and keep on topic there is already a PSN usernames thread in games please try that...


----------



## Utopia (Jun 13, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> try and keep on topic there is already a PSN usernames thread in games please try that...


 
Yaaaaaaaawn


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 13, 2011)

Utopia said:


> Yaaaaaaaawn


 
quite right your off topic nonsense is dull as fuck stfu or post on topic son...


----------



## Utopia (Jun 13, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> quite right your off topic nonsense is dull as fuck stfu or post on topic son...


 
Have you not got anything better to do?, really hope your role as the 'topic police' is enriching your little life.

Ok, original post was about the PSN being hacked, other posts mentioned the Welcome back package for when the PSN was back up, the welcome back package included games, one of those games was Wipeout, a few people mentioned they were downloading said game, an online gaming session came up, PSN names were shared to facilitate session.  

SO, not entirely off topic Mr GLC Jobsworth.


----------



## fen_boy (Feb 13, 2012)

So this morning someone tried to spend £70 on points on my Xbox Live account. There was a chinese email address associated with my account that has nothing to do with me. £50 was on an old card which is now expired but the remaining £20 went through.
I, of course, changed all my passwords after the PSN debacle, but forgot to change the Xbox one  I'm pretty sure this is where this hack has come from.


----------



## tommers (Feb 13, 2012)

I don't understand, they tried to buy you points?


----------



## fen_boy (Feb 13, 2012)

They spent points on Fifa for themselves, I don't know exactly how it works, but that's what happened.


----------



## tommers (Feb 13, 2012)

Maybe they gifted the points to themselves or something?  I don't know.

Can you contact Microsoft?  Presumably you can see which account it went to, if you can see what game it was....  Will the bank give it back?


----------



## tommers (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm going to check my account.


----------



## fen_boy (Feb 13, 2012)

Yes, I should get it back. Microsoft have suspended my account while they investigate though. Not a problem for me as I'm not really playing on Xbox at the moment. Seems I'm not the only one http://consumerist.com/2012/02/micr...x-live-account-hacking-problem-seriously.html


----------



## fen_boy (Feb 15, 2012)

Got my account and money back now.


----------



## Utopia (Feb 20, 2012)

fen_boy said:


> Got my account and money back now.


Do you play FiFA12?


----------



## fen_boy (Feb 20, 2012)

Utopia said:


> Do you play FiFA12?


 
No, don't have it.


----------

